# Winnie is very sick :(



## WinniesMum (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi all, I hope you are all well! Sorry for not being around.
My sweet girl is at the vets overnight tonight . My partner and I left her with my parents this weekend as we were visiting friends and came back tonight to be told she had to be rushed to the vets this afternoon after she became very weak and was vomiting white foam. When she got to the vets her temp had dropped very low. The vet phoned my mum earlier and told her she had stopped vomiting and started standing again. They have no idea what is wrong though . Has anyone else had experience of this? I'm worried that she needs specific treatment and isn't receiving it because they don't know what is wrong.
Thanks
Alex x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

That happened to my friends maltese pup it ended up being an infection. Sorry ur baby is sick glad things have gotten better


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Hope she's okay! Could she have gotten into something that's toxic to dogs like food or a plant?


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

It sounds like Raisin when she had xylitol poisoning. Is there anyway she could of gotten any gum or sugar free candy at your Mom's. Purse, on the floor, under something??
If she is still vomiting get her to the vet ASAP. THEIR GUMS, TONGUE, ANY MEMBRANES GET VERY PALE. good luck,!
She ingested less than 1 piece. If she vomits again, wipe it up and put it in a Baggie. That's how we found out what she got. They went through the vomit at the hospital.


----------



## WinniesMum (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank you guys. She is currently at the vets now. She's staying overnight. My mum caught her chewing parsley in her herb garden and also chewing a bit of plastic earlier. It is also possible should could have stolen something from a bag as my mum has guests staying so there are lots of bags lying around. She has had an X-ray which is clear so that has ruled out any obstruction. My close friend is a vet nurse at the practice so phoned the vet who was on call and they said she is improving. I just wish we could see her and give her kisses and cuddles. She must be so frightened  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Aww!! Poor baby. Hope she recovers quickly to get home with mom.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

WinniesMum said:


> Thank you guys. She is currently at the vets now. She's staying overnight. My mum caught her chewing parsley in her herb garden and also chewing a bit of plastic earlier. It is also possible should could have stolen something from a bag as my mum has guests staying so there are lots of bags lying around. She has had an X-ray which is clear so that has ruled out any obstruction. My close friend is a vet nurse at the practice so phoned the vet who was on call and they said she is improving. I just wish we could see her and give her kisses and cuddles. She must be so frightened
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


If she did get xylitol, it is important that they are watching her for liver failure. It can happen as late as 24-72 hrs. Later. I would have your mom go through and see if anyone had it ..it really is critical. She can easily die from this if they are not treated. It is VERY serious. They have to constantly monitor her glucose levels and liver enzymes.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Thinking of Winnie...hope she is improving.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Sorry to hear about Winnie! I hope she will be okay!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Thinking and praying for y'all


----------



## mitty25 (Jan 5, 2014)

I hope she feels better and come home quickly


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

Thinking about you and Winnie... Keep us posted..xx


----------



## WinniesMum (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank you all for your lovely messages. Winnie is now home  and she is almost back to normal, just very tired. I am lying in bed with her now where we will stay all day as I am feeling poorly too! 
Debra, thanks. I asked my parents and her guests and they don't think they had left chewing gum where Winnie could have got it. I will be keeping a very close eye on her today anyway.

Thanks again guys x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm so glad she is back home with you. Did the vet say what they thought caused this episode?


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

So glad she's ok, I was worried about her. Give her lots of hugs!


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

So glad she's back home with you and on the mend, hope you both feel better soon xx


----------



## WinniesMum (Jan 20, 2013)

The vet thinks it was something she ate. She is a nightmare for chewing things she shouldn't! We will just have to be extra careful in future! 
She is getting so much love at the moment. I am just so happy she is home  and OH is dying to get home to see her too! X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Great news!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Poor Winnie, I'm so glad to hear she's back home and feeling better!


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

Great news, how scary for you. You're poor mum. Hope Winnie is back to normal very soon


----------



## CurlySuzy23 (Dec 3, 2013)

Glad she's well! 👍👋👍


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

So glad to hear she's going to be fine!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

So happy to hear that she's on the mend! It might not be a bad idea to do a blood test in a couple of months just to make sure there was no damage. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Aww feel better soon babygirl ! Baby sends lots of kisses XOXOXO


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I assume that she had a blood sugar test at the vet's? It sounds almost like a low blood sugar reaction?


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

So glad Winnie is better, but sorry she was ill. Keep us posted on how she continues to improve.


----------



## Princess chi chi (Sep 14, 2011)

Glad she's better  x


----------

